# LTD



## upandatom (4 Mar 2020)

So in short, I have two Permanent and Severe disabilities. Totalling over 100%. Mental health (x2 personnel) and my CM are coming to the decision,(along with myself) that working is no longer a viable option. I work high stress, management, and hearing is a requirement and I am at 33% hearing loss(severe and profound) some where about 600-700 DSHL after my last audiogram. 

I have looked all over, I have seen some policy that states that it’s paid out to 90% and others stating 75% of prerelease salary. 

Is anyone else on this? I am in the middle of changing my release category as well. But 1 month shy of the ten year mark so no Pension. You can send a PM if you wish. My CM is hard to get a hold of at times.

TIA


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Mar 2020)

Your release date is 1 month shy of the 10 year mark?


----------



## Teager (5 Mar 2020)

upandatom said:
			
		

> So in short, I have two Permanent and Severe disabilities. Totalling over 100%. Mental health (x2 personnel) and my CM are coming to the decision,(along with myself) that working is no longer a viable option. I work high stress, management, and hearing is a requirement and I am at 33% hearing loss(severe and profound) some where about 600-700 DSHL after my last audiogram.
> 
> I have looked all over, I have seen some policy that states that it’s paid out to 90% and others stating 75% of prerelease salary.
> 
> ...


----------

